# [Sib 4] YET another question :-) - custom parts renaming themselves...



## FirmamentFX (Feb 24, 2007)

I have created and named several custom parts in the parts docker in Sib 4 (ie I have split the clarinets 1 and 2 staves onto 2 separate parts, have created an "organ" part comprised of organ and pedals etc...).

Whenever I add a new instrument though, the parts rename themselves back to their default... (so Organ becomes Organ\n\Pedals, Clarinet 1 and Clarinet 2 become Clarinets etc.)

Is there a way to "lock" the name of custom parts?

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Daryl (Feb 27, 2007)

FirmamentFX @ Sat Feb 24 said:


> I have created and named several custom parts in the parts docker in Sib 4 (ie I have split the clarinets 1 and 2 staves onto 2 separate parts, have created an "organ" part comprised of organ and pedals etc...).
> 
> Whenever I add a new instrument though, the parts rename themselves back to their default... (so Organ becomes Organ\n\Pedals, Clarinet 1 and Clarinet 2 become Clarinets etc.)
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure what you are doing here. It sounds like you are not using Score Info to rename the parts. Could you go through it all step by step please.

D


----------



## FirmamentFX (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah! Is that what you have to do?

I was clicking on the name of the part in the parts window and renaming it that way...

Martin


----------



## Daryl (Feb 27, 2007)

FirmamentFX @ Tue Feb 27 said:


> Ah! Is that what you have to do?
> 
> I was clicking on the name of the part in the parts window and renaming it that way...
> 
> Martin


Yes, I think that you should be doing it from Score Info.

D


----------

